# the ride of paul revere



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

here is our history lesson for today. By some one who wants us to know our history and heritage. with people like her in charge, I can see where our education dollars go. NO WHERE. :gaah:

"He who warned the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms by ringing those bells, and makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." Sarah Palin


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The other side of the coin ...

You know how Sarah Palin said Paul Revere warned the British? Well, he did. Now, who looks stupid? - latimes.com


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Food for thought ...

Experts back Sarah Palin's historical account - BostonHerald.com


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

Didn't know that either. Cool. I'd like to tell somebody "I'm warning ya."


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I have a question. Why is it necessary to try to rewrite history just to save a politician from looking like a fool?

The sole purpose of the rides by Paul Revere, William Dawes, and Samuel Prescott was to warn the leaders of the rebels and to warn the colonial local militias that the British were coming. Their intent was not to warn the British already there that the British were coming.

We are all to blame for the low quality of the politicians we continue to elect.
We continue to defend our choice of politicians for everything they can possibly do wrong. If the politician doing something folish, telling lies, not knowing what they are talking about, and outright comitting crimes is our choice of politicians we will look under every rock to find some way to defend them. Politicians know this and know they can continue to do pretty much what ever they want. They know there will be those loyal to them who will defend them no matter what they do or say. They also know these same supporters will be at the head of the mob to hang any politician of the opposite party who might do or say the same thing.

Anyone wanting to know what is really wrong with America can take a look at the way we choose politicians. We will continue to get the same results until we learn we have to judge all politicians the same. If it is wrong or dumb for one politician it doesn't immediately change when the other party does the same thing. What is wrong with one party is wrong with the others. They are not exempt or special just because they are your party.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Our problem is we elect career politicians. Those with law and political science as there only background. We need to elect local business leaders and figure heads of community. Not someone who went to college to learn how to lie better than the other fella'. 

Funny thing is political science is gonna be one of my minors.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to agree with you Power. Having been born and raised within minutes of some of the Revolutionary War's most key battles and Paul Revere's ride, it is ridiculous to say that Paul Revere "warned" the British. Were our fledgling colonies / counrty in any position to "warn" the most powerful nation that ever exsisted (at that time) that our militia was preparing for them and would beat them? The whole point of the ride of Paul Revere was to let our people know that it was time to make sure our munitions were hidden as well as possible and to take up arms. It was not to warn our enemy of the action's we were going to take against them. 

I learned growing up that Paul Revere was what we call today (a trash talker) and very mouthy, but to say he "warned" our enemy is a crock of crap to make Palin look like less of a fool. When Paul Revere was detained during his ride, I am sure he did what he could to be let go on his way and did not speak badly of the king or his troops. Paul Revere was brave and NOT stupid. I support the Tea Party and I am a Republican, but I will also not re-write history to make a politician look good. Palin needs to learn that sometimes less is more. She need's to learn when to speak and when to shut up.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You guys crack me up!!! :lolsmash:

Rewrite history ... they have been rewriting history before it was even history lol. (And it wasn't done by or for Sarah Palin.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Andi, we are talking about this specific (very recent) event here. Are you saying we should not point this out because it's Palin??? Palin put her foot in her mouth again. No need to be protective of her.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Sarah who?


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Frugal, she's is the lady with the tour buses that have a huge face on 'em. She talks a lot and apparently doesn't know history. Help any?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

neil-v1 - I have no need to be protective of her ... but I do love to watch as other try and take her down. (Sparks do tend to fly) 

So we can toss out Revere’s own account and Boston University history professor... So tell me then how did Sarah rewite history ...

In fact, Revere’s own account of the ride in a 1798 letter seems to back up Palin’s claim. Revere describes how after his capture by British officers, he warned them “there would be five hundred Americans there in a short time for I had alarmed the Country all the way up.”

Boston University history professor Brendan McConville said, “Basically when Paul Revere was stopped by the British, he did say to them, ‘Look, there is a mobilization going on that you’ll be confronting,’ and the British are aware as they’re marching down the countryside, they hear church bells ringing — she was right about that — and warning shots being fired. That’s accurate.”


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> neil-v1 - I have no need to be protective of her ... but I do love to watch as other try and take her down. (Sparks do tend to fly)
> 
> So we can toss out Revere's own account and Boston University history professor... So tell me then how did Sarah rewite history ...
> 
> ...


No one has to try and take her down. She does a pretty good job of doing that by herself. Like many politicians she makes mistakes, everyone does even those who aren't politicians. Palin knows there will always be those who will make excuses for her even when she shows her lack of knowledge. All she has to do is make a lot of noise. Just so happens that is what she does best.

Anyone with even a grade school education should know the reason for Paul Revere's ride. It definately was not to warn the British that were already here that more were coming. The U.S. is in bad shape today. The U.S. will continue going downhill as long as people try to defend politicians who know little about anything except how to lie and get others to back them up.

Poor education and little knowledge can be corrected but if a person can benefit more from being dumb than they can by learning there is no desire to learn.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

she should either go to Hollyweird or go home, whereever that is.she is a distraction from the real problems we have, fuel 4 bucks a gallon and many people can't buy fuel for basic needs, yet she buys a hundred thousand dollar bus and goes on tour.
did she move to AZ to challenge McCain?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So we can toss out Revere’s own account and Boston University history professor... And more than a few others. :google:

neil-v1 even posted, I am sure he did what he could to be let go on his way and did not speak badly of the king or his troops. Paul Revere was brave and NOT stupid.

Got it ... thanks for clearing that up.

So you guys can bash away ... carry on...


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Big O's Speech Writer Has a History Book*

You guys making a joke on Palin's history ignorance think that the Big O would come off any better? ...... the democrat "image minders" shut down the Big O and especially his ignorant wife down years ago ...... remember her comment about never being proud of the US? ...... nobody says a thing without it being tele prompted .......

Question? ..... think Palin is any worse than Hillery?


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Andi.......It has nothing to do with bashing anyone. Paul Revere was not "warning" the British. He was not. If he was, would that not be treason???? Anyone (including a teacher, politician, you, etc.) can bend the truth to protect the ones you love or the ones you may refuse to see as making a simple mistake. 

It's also not about bringing Palin down either. I support what she stands for but when when someone is wrong, they need to simply say that they were wrong. Michelle Bachman was also wrong when she spoke about the Revolution but just because someone points out that mistake, it does not mean they are trying to "bring someone down". 

Palin just likes to hear herself speak with all her momma bear, pappa bear crap all the time. It's cute the first couple of times, but after that she starts to sound like a doof. 

I do support Palin's values, but I will never turn a blind eye to supidity as some of her supporters would no matter if they are a college professor or a discussion board moderator. Anyone can bend the truth..............just ask Obama or Clinton or etc, etc, etc........


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, who cut down my cherry tree?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

history according to politics, that's all it is. try choosing a family person to run government. one of us maybe. we keep our wallets balanced, money in money out, no money in no money out. how hard is that?:scratch


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Hey, who cut down my cherry tree?


:crossfinger:

That was a good one.....

Jimmy


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*it was my tree*

sorry frugal farmer, thought it was my tree. it was on my land!? this is America. My land by eminent domain, :scratch oops, i forgot I am not congress. lol


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Hey, who cut down my cherry tree?


Ah, a trick question. It has to be Obama ... of course! Or was it G W Bush? Palin? Lincoln?

Okay, you tell us! :dunno::scratch


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well put Stayingthegame. It's also important to point out that when it's a family member, we would all be very quick to say "hey dummy, you screwed up". We should do the same when it's a politician.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

neil-v1 said:


> Andi.......It has nothing to do with bashing anyone. Paul Revere was not "warning" the British. He was not. If he was, would that not be treason???? Anyone (including a teacher, politician, you, etc.) can bend the truth to protect the ones you love or the ones you may refuse to see as making a simple mistake.
> 
> It's also not about bringing Palin down either. I support what she stands for but when when someone is wrong, they need to simply say that they were wrong. Michelle Bachman was also wrong when she spoke about the Revolution but just because someone points out that mistake, it does not mean they are trying to "bring someone down".
> 
> ...


Who said he was out to warn the British?

Not me ...

Not Sarah ...

It was the way people read it. And we all KNOW the reason for Paul Revere's ride, but do we toss out his own words ???

In fact, Revere's own account of the ride in a 1798 letter seems to back up Palin's claim. Revere describes how after his capture by British officers, he warned them "there would be five hundred Americans there in a short time for I had alarmed the Country all the way up."


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Technically, Sarah was correct. Even though he rode mainly to sound the alarm to the Colonists he did warn the British of what their future held. Did she make a gaffe or did she know that Revere did warn the British? If her remark was intentional then she obviously knew more about history than most Americans, especially the news media. I don't really give a rat's behind about the issue. Every politico has made his/her share of gaffes. Would it be nice if they acknowledged them all? Probably but what difference would it make? The American news media and public is a bunch of morons about _anyone _running for office. It's more about character assassination than qualifications. I'd love to have politicians who were perfect and never made a mistake. The truth is that most politicians, like most Americans, aren't all that bright in some areas. I'm more concerned with what they want to do once they're in office. If you want to argue intelligence, Hillary Clinton is probably the most intelligent person you'll find in Washington but who'd want to see a socialist, one-worlder like her as president? She has too much negative history to be a valid candidate even for the Dimocraps. Under the current regime I'd vote for a road killed dog before I'd vote for Obummer. I know what he's done and wants to do and we'd be better off with no one in office than with him. He's done more harm to this country than virtually anyone in the past and still thinks he's our Messiah. But when you get right down to it, I'd vote for Palin for a lot of reasons. First are her political views. I like them. Second is because she's not afraid to make some waves. She took on the Republicrap establishment and sent them reeling. *Third, if the liberals hate her with such an intensity she's got to be good for this country!*


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> You guys making a joke on Palin's history ignorance think that the Big O would come off any better? ...... the democrat "image minders" shut down the Big O and especially his ignorant wife down years ago ...... remember her comment about never being proud of the US? ...... nobody says a thing without it being tele prompted .......
> 
> Question? ..... think Palin is any worse than Hillery?


It doesn't matter what party the politician is, if they are wrong they are wrong. Blaming another politician does not lessen the ignorance of another.
Everyone knows politicians are not elected because of their knowledge, kind heart, or love for their country. They are all the same. They are elected because they can cause voters to hate the other party. They are elected by blaming the other party for exactly the same things they are very proud of doing.

Ignorance is not a party thing. No party is dumber than others. Some politicians are just louder and can not accept blame when it is true.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The Appleseed Project teaches their history lesson from The Ride of Paul Revere.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

We need someone to run that can 

1. Beat Obama
2. Knows about business

Sarah Palin is / has neither of these. The Libs are hoping against all hope that she runs against Obama. She would be crushed even if she were to win the nomination (she will not). Like I said, I like her values too, but she has morphed herself into a side show. I won't throw my vote away on her again. Of course, being from Taxachusetts, no matter what Republican I vote for it's kinda like piss'n into the wind.

Obama got elected (in my opinion) largely because of stupid white guilt. He is a ding dong that got a free education (like his wife) and never even had a real job before. What the hell were people thinking??? I hope we can find someone to beat Obama. I think Romney will be our best bet on a level of electability, but even he is too dumb to admit he made a mistake with Romney-care here in Massachusetts, so that may screw us all again.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

The next president will be the one who raises the most cash.
That is just about always the case.
No matter which party wins the presidency we, the common people, will not see any real change.
Americans votes are for sale. After each election some program will give the cost of each vote.
If we ever decide our votes are not for sale we might see a difference.
If we judge each politician on their own merits, not political party, we might see a difference.
If we ever judge each politician on their honesty instead of party we might see a difference.
If we ever demand politicians run on their own experience, knowledge, honesty, and love of country we might see a difference.

All we see now is party, not the person running. Things will never change as long as, we the people vote for our party.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I would encourage you all to look into Herman Cain. I have listened to him on the radio for quite a while when he was filling in for Boortz. This guy is smart and seems to stand on the right (correct) side of the issues.

I would like to hear more from him and see where it goes:
The Issues | Herman Cain for President


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I am delighted to say that since we came to the realization that ALL politicians are corrupt, out for their own interest and care less about the PEOPLE, I quit being emotional about politics. Let's face it folks, no matter how emotional we get about politics, WE HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO POWER once they take office. Sad to say, but special interests and GREED are running this country.

By the way, I wanna know who was responsible for warning us about the British Invasion of the 1960's.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> I am delighted to say that since we came to the realization that ALL politicians are corrupt, out for their own interest and care less about the PEOPLE, I quit being emotional about politics. Let's face it folks, no matter how emotional we get about politics, WE HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO POWER once they take office. Sad to say, but special interests and GREED are running this country.
> 
> By the way, I wanna know who was responsible for warning us about the British Invasion of the 1960's.


Ed Sullivan


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I find it VERY hard to think that the *LA Times* (one of the MOST liberal RAGS out there) would "rewrite history" for Sarah Palin... Obama, maybe, but NOT Palin.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Obama Supporters Aren't Ignorant?*



power said:


> It doesn't matter what party the politician is, if they are wrong they are wrong. Blaming another politician does not lessen the ignorance of another.
> Everyone knows politicians are not elected because of their knowledge, kind heart, or love for their country. They are all the same. They are elected because they can cause voters to hate the other party. They are elected by blaming the other party for exactly the same things they are very proud of doing.
> 
> *Ignorance is not a party thing. No party is dumber than others. Some politicians are just louder and can not accept blame when it is true*.


Political parties are nothing more than the citizens that support their chosen candidates ..... Can safely say the current Democratic Party has to be the dumbest bunch of clucks in US history ...... good portion of the the Big O's voting base still support him ......


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> she should either go to Hollyweird or go home, whereever that is.she is a distraction from the real problems we have, fuel 4 bucks a gallon and many people can't buy fuel for basic needs, *yet she buys a hundred thousand dollar bus and goes on tour.*
> did she move to AZ to challenge McCain?


What makes you so sure she bought it, have you never heard of leasing? Besides, if she did bye it, so what? If she has a hundred grand to spend on a tour bus to make more money bully for her. Last time I checked she's still advocating that we be allowed to drill more wells, unlike the current regime and their green hacks. She'd be a lot better U.S. Senator than McCain or those two RINOs from Maine, Olympia Snow and Susan Collins. At least Palin is a true conservative. One can make a good living and still be conservative you know, or maybe you don't. 

Maybe you prefer Pelosi flying home at tax payer expense while she was Speaker of the house, on an Air force jet at the tune of 150k a trip, or the First Couple's 2 million dollar "date" to NYC in 2009? Let's not forget the inventor of the internet and "global Warming" preacher, Al Gore and his mansion with a higher power bill per month than 98& of the population (until he caught so much flak over it) and his fleet of armored SUV's and Leer jet. 

Yeah, Sarah Palin is out of touch. Sure she is...to you and others who hate her for taking the Progressives on, regardless of party affiliation. It seems to me you've got the wrong one in your sights, should it not be the greens and Democrats and RINOs who continue kowtow to them by refusing ANY drilling (which has cost tens of thousands of jobs just in the oil industry) new wells, or build any new refineries (which would be more efficient and cost less to operate)? If you want to hate Palin just because you want to, that's your right, but at least hate her for a legitimate reason.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*You think there's NO difference at all?*



power said:


> It doesn't matter what party the politician is, if they are wrong they are wrong. Blaming another politician does not lessen the ignorance of another.
> Everyone knows politicians are not elected because of their knowledge, kind heart, or love for their country. They are all the same. They are elected because they can cause voters to hate the other party. They are elected by blaming the other party for exactly the same things they are very proud of doing.
> 
> Ignorance is not a party thing. No party is dumber than others. Some politicians are just louder and can not accept blame when it is true.


So, let me get this right, you're saying that you believe that, as a whole, both parties support the same special interests and have the same agenda? I don't believe you've been paying much attention to the way the 2 parties have voted.

Let's take gun control: you think all Republicans are out to ban guns like many Democrats are? No wait, you said they're ALL alike, so ALL politicians are out to ban guns. No, sorry it just doesn't work that way. Most, but not all Democrats generally vote for gun control, some Republicans, but not all generally vote against gun control. Don't take my word for it, if you're not already a member of the NRA join and you'll be better informed on the issue particularly how the members of congress voted as well as the members of each state legislature. There are a few Republicans who vote with the Democrats on this issue and a few Democrats who vote with Republicans against new controls as well as right to carry laws.

I don't believe anybody who pays attention to the issues would even make a statement like that. I don't believe anybody believes there's no difference between the parties on tax payer funded abortion or gay rights either. They are alike in some ways, but not across the board.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Both parties are just as corrupt. Both receive tons of money from huge corporate concerns. That is outright corruption. A corporation is NOT a citizen.
They use mostly 'social' issues like gay marriage and abortion to keep us divided. Those are 2 perfect examples. Those two issues are so emotionally charged, and they know it. It keeps us diverted from the real issues like the debt, wars, their own corruption, etc, etc. I have known people that will vote on those specific issues, tuning all others out, leaving the gubt to run roughshod over our rights and our money.
Do you think politicians get as emotionally charged over the issues as the citizens that hold views on them and care to discuss them with other citizens? I doubt it. 
The gubt does NOT grant rights. It upholds them.
I do not want to start a political debate on those two topics, because they are completely irrelevant in the big scheme of things, and none of the gubts business.
We could pick out a few issues that the 2 parties disagree on. But for the most part, they are both in the pockets of big business which leads to all kinds of other issues that actually affect us, energy policy, health care, war, and on and on.
Why do you think big biz gives so much money to both parties? They get their money back either way.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> So, let me get this right, you're saying that you believe that, as a whole, both parties support the same special interests and have the same agenda? I don't believe you've been paying much attention to the way the 2 parties have voted.
> 
> Let's take gun control: you think all Republicans are out to ban guns like many Democrats are? No wait, you said they're ALL alike, so ALL politicians are out to ban guns. No, sorry it just doesn't work that way. Most, but not all Democrats generally vote for gun control, some Republicans, but not all generally vote against gun control. Don't take my word for it, if you're not already a member of the NRA join and you'll be better informed on the issue particularly how the members of congress voted as well as the members of each state legislature. There are a few Republicans who vote with the Democrats on this issue and a few Democrats who vote with Republicans against new controls as well as right to carry laws.
> 
> I don't believe anybody who pays attention to the issues would even make a statement like that. I don't believe anybody believes there's no difference between the parties on tax payer funded abortion or gay rights either. They are alike in some ways, but not across the board.


Take a few minutes, a few deep breaths, calm down. Feel better?
This thread is all about a politician making a dumb statement. This is about people who continue to back and defend a politician even they know she was wrong, or at least I hope people know enough about history to know she was wrong.

Yes, all politicians are the same, crooked. Politicians will make all kinds of promises to the people to get elected. After they get elected they do not keep their promises. It doesn't matter which party. They all lie to the people to get elected. Some people realize this, some don't want to know this, and a few really believe what the politicians tell them.

Every 4 or 8 years we usually change parties in charge. The majority of people will demand a change. They vote the other party in and party in the streets. A couple of months later they are joining mobs complaining about the present administration and vowing to change. A few months later the forget what they were complaining about. Conditions stay pretty much the same, no matter which party is in charge. The politicians know there is a large part of the population that will believe anything they promise as long as it is the opposite of the party in charge. The politicians know the majority of voters will forget almost everything that happened over 2 months ago. That is one reason they can change their promises, try to change history, tell outright lies, cheat, steal, and commit other crimes. They know there is a certain number of voters, usually straight party voters, they can count on to defend their actions simply because they are of a certain party.

There is no difference in politicians. There is no difference in parties. The only difference is some people have not lived long enough to learn that.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> here is our history lesson for today. By some one who wants us to know our history and heritage. with people like her in charge, I can see where our education dollars go. NO WHERE. :gaah:
> 
> "He who warned the British that they weren't gonna be takin' away our arms by ringing those bells, and makin' sure as he's riding his horse through town to send those warning shots and bells that we were going to be sure and we were going to be free, and we were going to be armed." Sarah Palin


So, you post this little thread with no intellectual backing, but lockstep beliefs in what the media told you to believe.

If you read the transcripts, and know history, and apply some thought, you will quickly see that the pundit fools desperately working to cripple her are actually themselves _complete_ fools. They build a premise and add snippets to reinforce. This is a 3rd grade playground technique, but it still works on third-graders to this very day.

Ask this question...

Why, if she is so (as they put it) stupid, are they spending SO much time chasing her around and trying to defame her? Why?

And this character destruction from those who "claim" to hold the keys to the diversity, compassion, and multi-cultural post-modernist mindset.

Amazing to be so completely evil in attacks, yet attempt to portray the opponent as just that.

Unfortunately, we have MANY "sheep" that are willing to repeat a pundit than to do some critical thought or God forbid, a little _fact finding research._

We are in grave trouble.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

power said:


> There is no difference in politicians. There is no difference in parties. The only difference is some people have not lived long enough to learn that.


I need to take a few minutes, a few deep breaths, and calm down...

Interesting ... So you see no difference, one way or the other. :scratch So if I may ask ... do you vote or say it makes no difference?

Yes, I have been ticked at both parties, at one time or an other ... but (IMO) there is a big difference with them.

There are some good folks out there, but one must look for them because that don't make head line news that much...

The person that ran and won because they were sick of the way things were being done.

The person that will not take gobberent health care because the people in their area don't have the same.

And the list goes on ...

No, not all politicians are the same, crook... (IMO) You just need to look for the good guys within all the "BAD".


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

First off, I think there is no need for people to be touchy over a simple debate of opinions. Second, the professor's who said that Palin was correct in a technical sense also said that it was probably "not what she meant" and that, I think is very obvious if you actually watched the video of her saying that Paul Revere "warned" the British and watch her stutter, that is NOT what she meant. I think it's clear in our lives that people "warn" us when they care about our safety and don't want us to get hurt ie; stick our finger's in a fan etc, etc. Paul Revere did not "Warn" the British. 

Below, I have Paul Reveres COMPLETE ORIGINAL LETTER that is in question. I might add that this letter was written twenty five (25) years AFTER the event of Paul Reveres famous ride to raise the alarm, AND, it was only written AFTER Paul Revere felt that he was not getting his just dues for the services he rendered us all. Paul Revere did not get home, kick off his shoes and write this letter while eating a bowl of stew.....it was two and a half decades later. And also, last by no means least, I really feel that if Palin was a heavy, non-attractive person, most people would not care. Just my opinion. 

Anyway, I have made a few phone calls to museums and even one college today and everyone seems to be of the thinking that she simply injected the word British instead of Militia when she spoke of Revere "warning" anyone. Also, I can't find anyplace that that Paul Revere says that he "warned" the British in his letter. If anything, he was talkin a little sh*t. The letter is below in the next post because of length. Take care.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

In the fall of 1774 and the winter of 1775, I was one of upwards of thirty, chiefly mechanics, who formed ourselves into a committee for the purpose of watching the movements if the British soldiers, and gaining every intelligence of the movements of the Tories. We held our meetings at the Green Dragon tavern. We were so careful that our meetings be kept secret that every time we met, every person swore upon the Bible that they would not discover any of our transactions but to Messrs. Hancock, Adams, Doctors Warren, Church and one or two more.

...In the winter, towards the spring, we frequently took turns, two and two, to watch the soldiers by patrolling the streets all night. The Saturday night preceding the 19th of April, about 12 o'clock at night, the boats belonging to the transports were all launched and carried under the sterns of the men-of-war. (They had been previously hauled up and repaired.) We likewise found that the grenadiers and light infantry were all taken off duty.

From these movements we expected something serious was to be transacted. On Tuesday evening, the 18th, it was observed that a number of soldiers were marching towards the bottom of the Common. About 10 o'clock, Dr. Warren sent in great haste for me and begged that I immediately set off for Lexington, where Messrs. Hancock and Adams were, and acquaint them of the movement, and that it was thought they were the objects.

When I got to Dr. Warren's house, I found he had sent an express by land to Lexington--a Mr. William Daws. The Sunday before, by desire of Dr. Warren, I had been to Lexington, to Messrs. Hancock and Adams, who were at the Rev. Mr. Clark's. I returned at night through Charlestown; there I agreed Colonel Conant and some other gentlemen that if the British went out by water, we would show two lanthorns in the north church steeple; and if by land, one, as a signal; for we were apprehensive it would be difficult to cross the Charles River or to get over Boston Neck. I left Dr. Warren, called upon a friend and desired him to make the signals.

I then went home, took my boots and surtout, went to the north part of the town, where I had kept a boat; two friends rode me across the Charles River, a little to the eastward where the Somerset man-of-war lay. It was then young flood, the ship was winding, and the moon was rising. They landed me in the Charlestown side. When I got into town, I met Colonel Conant and several others; they said they had seen our signals. I told them what was acting, and went to get me a horse; I got a horse off Deacon Larkin. While the horse was preparing, Richard Devens, Esq., who was one of the Committee of Safety, came to me and told me that he came down the road from Lexington after sundown that evening; that he met ten British Officers, all well mounted, and armed, going up the road. 

I set off upon a very good horse; it was then about eleven o'clock and very pleasant. After I had passed Charlestown Neck, I saw two men on horse back under a tree. When I got near them, I discovered they were British Officers. One tried to get ahead of me, and the other to take me. I turned my horse very quick and galloped towards Charlestown Neck, and then pushed for the Medford road. The one who chased me, endeavoring to cut me off, got into a clay pond where Mr. Russell's Tavern in now built. I got clear of him, and went through Medford, over the bridge and up to Menotomy. In Medford, I awaked the Captain of the minute men; and after that, I alarmed almost every house, till I got to Lexington. I found Messrs. Hancock and Adams at the Reverend Mr. Clarks; I told them my errand and enquired for Mr. Daws; they said he had not been there; I related the story of the two officers, and supposed that he must have been stopped, as he ought to have been there before me.

After I had been there about a half an hour, Mr. Daws came; we refreshed ourselves, and set off for Concord. We were overtaken by a Dr. Prescott, whom we found to be a high Son of Liberty. I told of the ten officers that Mr. Devens met, and that it was probable we might be stopped before we got to Concord; for I suppose that after night they divided themselves, and that two of them fixed themselves in such passages as were most likely to stop any intelligence going to Concord. I likewise mentioned that had better alarm all the inhabitants till we got to Concord. The young doctor much approved of it and said he would stop with either of us, for the people between that and Concord knew him and would give the more credit to what we said. 

We had got nearly half way. Mr. Daws and the doctor stopped to alarm the people of a house. I was about one hundred rods ahead when I saw two men in nearly the same situation as those officers were near Charlestown. I called for the doctor and Mr.Daws to come up. In an instant I was surrounded by four. They had placed themselves in a straight road that inclined each way; they had taken down a pair of bars on the north side of the road, and two of them were under a tree in the pasture. The doctor being foremost, he came up and we tried to get past them; but they being armed with pistols and swords, they forced us into the pasture. The doctor jumped his horse over a low stone wall and got to Concord.

I observed a wood at a small distance and made for that. When I got there, out started six officers on horseback and ordered me to dismount. One of them, who appeared to have the command, examined me, where I came from and what my name was. I told him. He asked me if I was an express. I answered in the affirmative. He demanded what time I left Boston. I told him, and added that their troops had catched aground in passing the river, and that there would be five hundred Americans there in a short time, for I had alarmed the country all the way up. He immediately rode towards those who stopped us, when all five of them came down upon a full gallop. One of them, whom I afterwards found to be a Major Mitchel, of the 5th Regiment, clapped his pistol to my head, called me by name and told me he was going to ask me some questions, and if I did not give him true answers, he would blow my brains out.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I could not fit the whole letter. I had to cut and delete part of it and now I need to go back and find the other part. Of course the part where some say Revere "warned" the British is listed above. I don't see a "warning", but I guess everyone can see what they want in anything.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I need to take a few minutes, a few deep breaths, and calm down...
> 
> Interesting ... So you see no difference, one way or the other. :scratch So if I may ask ... do you vote or say it makes no difference?
> 
> ...


No, I don't believe in voting. It is a complete waste of time and energy. If every single voter in the state I live in decided not to cast a single vote during any presidential election it would not make any difference. If every single eligible voter in the state decided to vote and voted for the same person it wouldn't make any difference. There are many states that are the same. Their vote does not count no matter who they vote for.

The person who was sick about the way things were being done. How have they changed everything since they were elected?

You have read about people stating they would not take gov. health care before they were elected. What didn't quite make as many headlines was they did take gov. health care after they were elected.

The list is long when it comes to the good a person will do if they are elected. The list of the good done after they are elected is quite a bit shorter.

There isn't any difference in politicians. The only difference is people seem to over look what their chosen politician does or does not do. Even when It is proven to them their chosen politician is crooked they defend them by attacking the other party.

As long as we are divided into parties and vote party lines we will have the politicians we deserve. Get rid of parties, set a limit on the amount of money a politician can use for elections, have honest elections, and demand politicians make good on their promises. Then we might be starting in the right direction.

In one voting precient near where I live they sometimes have 125% voter turnout. Many 120 year old people vote. The number of people voting often exceeds the population of the precient, and that is counting children. The politicians like it that way.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... alright then ...

I think I'll go weed the garden ...


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Well ... alright then ...
> 
> I think I'll go weed the garden ...


Hey--that's what I'm talking about. No need to waste good brain cells on a pointless heated debate about nothing.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Well ... alright then ...
> 
> I think I'll go weed the garden ...


:beercheer: for weeding gardens!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*poor paul*

did not realize how much fur would fly with this topic. all I was saying is how one person can interpret history, after all it is written by the winners not the losers:surrender:


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

stayingthegame said:


> did not realize how much fur would fly with this topic. all I was saying is how one person can interpret history, after all it is written by the winners not the losers:surrender:


Again, your comment was without thought or intellectual honesty. You repeated pundits view on her comments and those pundits were put to shame.

She knew and knows the context of history. If she appears "smart", she breaks your premise.

That alone classifies one as a non-thinker.

Fur flew because it was sad humor in making fun of the ignorant.

Never nice to make fun of the challenged. :dunno:


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

*Palin*

As far as im concerned she is one of the Paul Reveres of our time, politically speaking. As for re-writing history, being from the South, Im aware of how the winners write the history & the losers write the songs.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Off to LTS for this thread


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

*ride of Paul Revere*

Cain has less experience than obammy, i cant vote for him. All i can see hes been successful at is turning around a bunch of Burger Kings in Philly.

Yes both parties are corroupt, however, the democraps far exceed their own expectations.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Real History*

Paul Revere was a great help in starting the Revolution but not much help after it started.

His primary contribution was the engraving he made depicting "the Boston Massacre". This engraving was used to spread the news of the Massacre throughout the colonies.

It is true he rode his horse shouting "the British are coming" but he was intercepted by British Dragoons and captured after riding only fifteen miles.

He was imprisoned in England for the duration of the war.

His ride was made famous by the poet Henry Wadsworth Longfellow.

A courier named Israel Bissle road two hundred and fifty miles, spreading the word over the next three days to all the colonies.

I guess Longfellow couldn't think of any words that rhymed with "Bissle" .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Both parties are just as corrupt. Both receive tons of money from huge corporate concerns. That is outright corruption. A corporation is NOT a citizen.
> They use mostly 'social' issues like gay marriage and abortion to keep us divided. Those are 2 perfect examples. Those two issues are so emotionally charged, and they know it. It keeps us diverted from the real issues like the debt, wars, their own corruption, etc, etc. I have known people that will vote on those specific issues, tuning all others out, leaving the gubt to run roughshod over our rights and our money.
> Do you think politicians get as emotionally charged over the issues as the citizens that hold views on them and care to discuss them with other citizens? I doubt it.
> The gubt does NOT grant rights. It upholds them.
> ...


 I agree totally with this.

They are all out for power and control.

Was it Mark Twain who said something like'anyone with the ego to run for president is someone he would not vote for or fear'?

Instead of Pauls BrittiSh warning,Palin should worry about her former running mates warning,ICE!

After her speech to Univision,I'd soon vote for the wilderbeast pelosi or hillery.She speaks with forked tonque.MCCain let you know what an amnesty traitor he was,Palin was for whoever she was speaking to at the time.

If you don't have sovereign laws and borders your not a nation.

Paul Revere was warning us not the Brits,no matter how much the agenda promoting professors deny it.


----------

